# JSON-LD (Schema Rich Snippet) in BODY tun ok?



## mediamat (13. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
ich möchte diese JSON-LD Skripte für Rich Content nutzen.
Darf ich das einfach in den Body schreiben oder muss das außerhalb irgendwo hin?

In den Body könnt ich's nämlich schnell selbst, außerhalb (head oder so) müsste ich erst gucken wie ich in meinem CMS das Template verändern kann.


----------

